# RTE player only plays Ads then cuts off



## Ndiddy (8 Mar 2019)

Hi, since the new version of the RTE player came out, I can't get a show to play.  When I choose watch now or hit the play button, several ads play and then the feed just cuts off as if the show has ended. 
any advice?
I have made sure that there are no ad blockers....


----------



## Easeler (8 Mar 2019)

If all else fails uninstall and install the app again might help


----------



## Nutso (8 Mar 2019)

I'm having that problem as well although not every time.  I will try galwaypat's suggestion.  Annoyingly it always manages to play the ads, even if I'm trying to watch a show from part way through!


----------



## inflation (8 Mar 2019)

RTE player is the biggest load of garbage, problems as above plus constant buffering. They are as well just throw it away and ask BBC how they developed theirs


----------



## AlbacoreA (8 Mar 2019)

I've never seen a app/website fail so much for so long. Must be 20 yrs trying to get a working online player. New one is almost worse than old one. And the ads oh the pain.


----------



## Curlyfella (16 May 2019)

Its terrible, 2-3 minutes of ads makes you lose interest before anything begins - at least the uk ones put the ads at intervals


----------



## SparkRite (16 May 2019)

It really is a prime example of how *NOT* to write an app !!


----------



## Tebbit (16 May 2019)

I had the problem when I watched it on internet explorer but when I switched to Firefox I could watch it no bother.  Mind you you have to watch the adds or at least leave them run or you'll have problems.   You can't seem to skip them


----------



## Curlyfella (17 May 2019)

There was a post on reddit - where they found it possible to bypass the ads with a chrome addon - called ublock.


----------

